# My Husband's FOTD



## MAC_Whore (Sep 23, 2006)

How to get your husband to appreciate MAC....Involve FOOTBALL!

I did this for the last Superbowl (you know, the one where the Seahawks were robbed)!!!!!  Hubby asked me to paint a Seahawk on his face.  I used eye pencils, pigment and Invisible Set Powder.  There are a few spots where I could have done better, but hey, he wasn't that picky


----------



## MacVirgin (Sep 23, 2006)

I think you did an awesome job! it looks so good, wow


----------



## foxyqt (Sep 23, 2006)

wow that looks GREAT!


----------



## csuthetaphi (Sep 23, 2006)

Genious! Now, I need to get out my orange pigments and learn to draw the Bronco's mascot!


----------



## OliveButtercup (Sep 23, 2006)

That looks really really good!  I never would have been able to do that.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Sep 23, 2006)

wow thats fking awsome


----------



## MelodyKat (Sep 23, 2006)

Grrrrrrrrrrl, You got some skilles there! Love It.


----------



## Spam.n.Rice (Sep 23, 2006)

Very nice!  Go seahawks.


----------



## Pei (Sep 23, 2006)

I think u did a SUPERB job!


----------



## Starbright211 (Sep 23, 2006)

AWESOME!!!


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Sep 23, 2006)

Dammmnnn girl!!  You got some serious skills!!


----------



## fairytale22 (Sep 23, 2006)

Wow that's awesome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Great job!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Sep 23, 2006)

Thanks, ladies!  You're all so kind.  I was teasing hubby when I did this.  I said, "Bet you never thought you would be wearing MAC, especially to a football game."  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Gotta say though, all in all, he was a good "client"!  He sat very still (mostly because he had a beer to soothe him through his makeup application).  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW: MAC provides the makeup for the Seahawk cheerleaders.


----------



## mzcelaneous (Sep 23, 2006)

Wow that is awesome!


----------



## mia88 (Sep 23, 2006)

Wow that does look awesom! Good job!


----------



## sadeyes32 (Sep 23, 2006)

oh how cool!  i should do that for my bf too!


----------



## caffn8me (Sep 23, 2006)

That is _really_ cool!


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Sep 23, 2006)

Quote:

  BTW: MAC provides the makeup for the Seahawk cheerleaders.  
 
*Really???  That's quite an interesting little factoid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*Great Seahawk representation, btw.*


----------



## ebonyannette (Sep 23, 2006)

That looks really cool, great job


----------



## Vixen (Sep 23, 2006)

That's awesome!!


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 23, 2006)

that looks fantastic!!


----------



## SoHeartc0rex3 (Sep 23, 2006)

How impressive and clever!


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Sep 23, 2006)

skillzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## MAC_Whore (Sep 24, 2006)

I told my hubby that he was an uppity tailgater.  
"MMMM, I only tailgate in my MAC".  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yeah, Seattle Seahawk fans tailgate with microbrews, Sushi and Lattes!  Woo hoo, aren't we party animals!?!   We are a kinder, gentler kind of tailgater.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Sep 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bootyliciousx* 
_skillzzzzzzzzzzzzz_

 
Cracking me up.  When I read that, all I hear is Napoleon Dynamite!


----------



## sugaxbayb (Sep 24, 2006)

That is amazing!! thanks for the tip


----------

